
ABC, CBS, And NBC Shut Out Google TV: Fox And MTV Still Available - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/21/abc-cbs-and-nbc-shut-out-google-tv-fox-and-mtv-still-available/
======
jamesteow
I would think that Fox would be quite smart to embrace GTV. Considering how
much influence they have over politics in the US, this could give them a
serious leg up over their competitors plus access to potentially younger
audience.

~~~
sjs382
Fox != Fox News. They are both owned by Newscorp, though.

